# In need of a driver side downpipe with cats.



## kaptainkrunk (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi,
I cannot get my car to pass emissions. I am being told by a trusted source that I need a driver side down pipe with cats. All other possible issues have been adressed. The Car is a 2001 Allroad 2.7T engine. Does anyone have suggestions of a source to go through for this?

Thanks--Jimmy - Milwaukee


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

I can get you the part number and a rough estimate on how much it'll be. 

I'm in need of one myself for a BEL motor...


----------

